# How long to wait before inducing?



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

My Nigerian Dwarf Willow was due yesterday (145 days.) I know her exact due date since I only had her in with our buck for the day.
She is a first freshener, her udder is developed, and she has lost her ligs. She hasn't been having any discharge though. She's still acting completely normal but this is the first time any of my goats have not kidded on their due date.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If acting normal, wait about 10 days and assess.


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you for your response. The only thing that really concerns me is the excessive growth with the kids. My doe was bred to a small buck so I'm hoping for at least twins so all of the nutrients are being divided! 
I'll be picking up lute from my vet today just in case


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely involve the vet. Once you give lute there is no going back. Keep in mind when you give lute you are aborting no matter where in the pregnancy they are.


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> I would definitely involve the vet. Once you give lute there is no going back. Keep in mind when you give lute you are aborting no matter where in the pregnancy they are.


Now I'm really confused. I don't want to abort the babies so I'll just hold off on the lute then..


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I Agree with ksalvagno wait and asses.
They can go a decent number of days over their due date. 
Had a friend's who's ND doe went a week over her due date, finally did lute, and mamma delivered a buckling just fine. So, I would just wait. She will most likely go within the next few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

goateyacres87 said:


> Now I'm really confused. I don't want to abort the babies so I'll just hold off on the lute then..


I think all she's saying is that you need to be absolutely sure of her due date before giving lute as it will make the doe expel the kids, no matter at what point she is in gestation. If she's due, it's safe to give lute-it'll just make her have the kids.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would wait. Assuming the doe is in good health, some does take a little longer than others. She is in a perfectly safe window for delivering. IMO - the more natural the birth, the better the outcome for mom and kids. Be patient - I had one go over to day 156 (standard breed) - all were perfectly fine. Sometimes rushing the nature gives more problems. If you are concerned I would consult with your vet.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Ya, as long as you're sure of the due date and absolutely sure your buck never snuck back in with her at any point, then you can lute. If a buck got in with her at any point after the first breeding you should wait, because she could have gotten preggo at that point instead. 
It's not uncommon for them to go a few days over though, nothing really to worry over. If it extends to a week or so over due then I would consider lute just to get them on out of there. But, I would definitely consult a vet with any concerns.


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you all for your help! I'm sorry at first I thought abort "killing" the kids. Which is clearly NOT what I want to do. 
I know of the exact due date because I do schedule breeding and my bucks haven't escaped out of their enclosure.
We spoke with our vet today and they want us to give it until 150 days. Which I'm still very nervous about because she's on the smaller side to begin with. Our vet told us that no matter what if we have to take them by C-section they will do it without hesitation. So that makes me a lot less nervous.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Labor starts when the kid(s) give off a stress hormone due to the cramping conditions in the uterus. That triggers the does system to start labor. If she is not ready at day 145, that means the kid(s) are not stressed enough to need to be born. I'd wait until day 150 and then reassess.

Never say never when it comes to bucks. I've sworn a buck never got loose only to be proven wrong. Neighbors (or my kids) put the buck back in their pens and never thought to tell me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They can also breed through the fence. Be very careful with inducing.


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They can also breed through the fence. Be very careful with inducing.


Yes, I'm well aware of breeding through fences . Our bucks are housed completely separated from our does! Haven't had issues with any escapees either 
Our vet would be doing the inducing  we'll be waiting until she's 150 days. Then make a decision


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

She kidded this morning!! Twins ❤❤ doeling/buckling. Both healthy, both Beautiful and they both have wattles!!


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats, super cute!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute congrats!


----------

